# The Amulet of Shavaka! - A D&D 5e Halloween One-Shot



## pbeckwith (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey gals, guys and ghouls! I just thought I should let everyone know about our latest D&D 5e release, just in time for Halloween at a reduced launch cost of $2.95!

View attachment Cover dmg.png
Click the following link to download your copy today: http://www.dmsguild.com/product/224889

The Amulet of Shavaka is a #dnd Halloween inspired one-shot, available on #DMsGuild! Get your copy today!

It is a tier 1 horror themed adventure by P.B. Publishing (creator of the award winning & critically acclaimed horror 'The Haunt'). It is a Dungeons & Dragons 5e adventure designed to be completed in about 4-6 hours of play.
-----------------------------------------
*Synopsis*
The heroes have been approached by a finely dressed human wizard named ‘Elel’. He advises that he has been searching for the group for some time, having learned of their bravery in recently overheard bard’s tales. Elel offers the party a mission; enter the Tomb of Shavaka at the edge of the desert and retrieve the lost Amulet of Shavaka.
The amulet was last to be seen, many years ago, disappearing into an ancient tomb deep within the desert, around the neck of a daring adventurer in search of the wealth of a long-dead king. It and its wearer were never seen again. They say that the undead now walk the tomb's passages and no local villager will go hear it.
Are your players ready to enter the tomb in search for the Amulet of Shavaka?

The heroes must fight through mobs of undead, discover the story of the long dead and self proclaimed God-King, and put a stop to his planned return to power.


The King awaits!
-------------------------------
http://www.dmsguild.com/product/224889


View attachment Cover dmg.png


----------

